# Box Joint Construction



## afg (Nov 10, 2009)

Hi everyone, this is my first visit and my very first post on any forum.

I live in Montreal, Quebec, Canada and although I make furniture my main area of work is re-finishing.

This is my problem, I have designed a coffee table that is essentially a box (approx.. 20"x40"x6")that sits on a pedestal. I would like to maintain continuity through the entire box (top, bottom, and sides) by using Box Joints to join the pieces cut from a single sheet.

After much research I have found many jigs for table saws and router tables. However, and I haven't tried this yet, I can't see how I can balance and maneuver a 20" x 40" sheet on a table.

So, is there any other practical way of cutting this joint at the end of a long board with a jig and hand held device?

Thanks in advance, Tony


----------



## taxque (Jun 30, 2009)

You could use one of the clamp-on style DT jigs. (Katie or Gifkins for instance) I know the Katie sells forks so that you can cut box fingers instead of the DTs. 

Greg


----------



## gav (Oct 12, 2009)

The type of jig pictured can be clamped to the wood and the wood clamped to a bench and then use the router hand held to do the cuts.










I think that this particular one is a Keller jig but there are similar ones on the market.


----------



## afg (Nov 10, 2009)

Thanks, I was unable to see the replies before now.

I took a look at the jigs that were suggested and came across a Kehoe Jig demo on Charles Neil's site. It looks interesting as it can be placed and clamped conveniently to the work. Does anyone have any practical experience using the Kehoe jig? 

I was hoping that I could make a simple jig since this may be a one time project. I think gav's suggestion looks like a great candidate.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

HI


You can pickup a Porter Cable box joint finger template ONLY screw it to some timber and than clamp it to the edge of 20" x 40" board ,than put the bit in the router and put the slots in place.. the Porter Cable template is 32" long and can be had at Amazon or from any dealer that's sales PC items..

http://www.routerforums.com/show-n-tell/3264-perfect-box-joints.html
==========




afg51 said:


> Thanks, I was unable to see the replies before now.
> 
> I took a look at the jigs that were suggested and came across a Kehoe Jig demo on Charles Neil's site. It looks interesting as it can be placed and clamped conveniently to the work. Does anyone have any practical experience using the Kehoe jig?
> 
> I was hoping that I could make a simple jig since this may be a one time project. I think gav's suggestion looks like a great candidate.


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

G'day Tony

Welcome to the router forum. 

Thank you for joining us


----------



## afg (Nov 10, 2009)

Adapting a Porter Cable box joint finger template sounds like a great idea. 

Bob, in your reply you attached a link that shows a jig setup that is exactly what I need. 
Are plans available for these jigs?

Thx TG


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi

No plans needed just pickup the template screw it to some timber.
All you need is router bit with the bearing on it ( 1/2" diam.bit and 1/2" diam. bearing)

http://toolsandmore.us/porter-cable-7123-box-joint-dovetail.aspx
http://toolsandmore.us/porter-cable-7123-dovetail-box-joint.aspx

=========



afg51 said:


> Adapting a Porter Cable box joint finger template sounds like a great idea.
> 
> Bob, in your reply you attached a link that shows a jig setup that is exactly what I need.
> Are plans available for these jigs?
> ...


----------



## afg (Nov 10, 2009)

Thanks to all for the great input and suggestions. This is the 1st time I posted a question on a forum and the help has been great.

Thx, TG


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi TG

You can also make your box joint jig easy with the master fork below and as long as you want or need..use the master to make all the copies you need on the router table.

Box Joint Tuning Forks-Sommerfeld's Tools For Wood
=============



afg51 said:


> Thanks to all for the great input and suggestions. This is the 1st time I posted a question on a forum and the help has been great.
> 
> Thx, TG


----------

